# and hes GOT IT !!! he walks !!! with the leash !!! :)



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

:chili:im so happy !! i couldnt wait to come to work with you guys and share!!!! he walks !! remember the day i told u i took off his leash n he was following me perfectly fine ... well the next day my daughter took him down with harness n leash and when she came back she said , ma , dolce was such a good boy he walked !!! well yesterday we went to my bf godbrothers bbq in a park , and i took him with us and he walked !!! all the way , no plopping himself on the floor , nothing , he was actually excited ... wooo peee !! here is to alot of walks w dolce


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

What a good boy Dolce is....once they get used to it, they love walking on a leash. May you have many happy walks with Dolce!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wonderful!!!!!!! Now the fun can begin!!!! :chili:


We have two different kinds of walks. One is when we are on "an adventure" and I let them sniff and pee till their hearts are content, I even let Archie decide which way we're going. Then there is our formal walk...where I try to keep them moving (all in the same direction :blink and we're all business. (that's usually when we have less time :blush


Now I'm looking forward to hearing all about your walks through the neighborhood!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

I am soo happy !!! because now he wont miss the fun !!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili:what a big boy:wub:now you can go on walks and sniff to your hearts content littleman:biggrin: you might beable to water a few plants on the way:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Whoooooo hooooo!!!!!! Great news and great job!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

You go with your good boy self Dolce  Awwwww what a good boy


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Way to go Dolce!! I know what a huge relief this is for you. I'm waiting for our little break through with Callie. :blush:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

I am so happy , i admit i was getting frustrated. i dont drive , so its not like i can just take him everywhere in a carseat , i love walking , and now that hes comfortable with the leash i can take him with me ... thanks to all of u that told me he would eventually get it and gave me suggestions .. !!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Congratulations to both you and Dolce!!  Have lots of happy walks together!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Wonderful news! Love and patience always yield rewards!:thumbsup:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

woohooo... way to go cutie Dolce ^_^

hugs
Kat


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That's great news, Liza! He's a big boy now!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

yes he is !!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Wohoo! Go Dolce!!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

That's awesome news.....he's gett'n the hang of it !:rochard:WAY TO GO DOLCE


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Atta boy Dolce.:chili: You'll be cruising these NYC streets and having great adventures now.:aktion033: We love our walks in the city so much. We're always running into so many people with other great dogs and so many people stop us to say how cute Tyler is. So happy Dolce got the hang of it.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

YEA!! That is the best news!! I think walking builds confidence and makes for a happy dog too (it has in my experience). Aren't you so excited now that you two can take walks together?!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

WooHoo! Congrats girl! I know I was so thrilled when Terra finally started walking....instead of dragging her like a sack of potatoes.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i am soo happy , its fun n he looks soo cute , he got a lil bounce in his step


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Yay!! I'm excited for you because I remember how excited I was when Lola started walking properly! Woohooo!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

:aktion033:Woohoo!!! Good for you and good for Dolce!!!!!! :aktion033:


----------

